# [SOLVED] X Bildschirmschoner abschalten?

## spirou

Hallo,

ich habe im Kontrollzentrum von KDE (3.5.9) sowohl Bildschirmschoner als auch Energieoptionen ausgestellt, trotzdem schaltet sich nach (für mich) kurzer Zeit immer der Bildschirm ab. Wie kann ich das verhindern bzw. warum passiert das überhaupt als Voreinstellung (offensichtlich)?

Ist ne neue Installation (stable).

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

DPMS ausgeschaltet?

http://wiki.archlinux.de/title/DPMS

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner#XServer

----------

## spirou

Super, das hilft! Danke schön  :Smile: 

----------

